# ethernet port lights not working anymore



## frank1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

hello,
i know very little about computers, lastnight lightening hit our electrical poll, and we lost power for a few hours. I was on my computer at the time. once the electric came back up my ethernet cable connected to my wireless router, which connects to my cable modem, does not work anymore. THere are no flashing green and orange lights, i can only connect to internet via USB directly to my cable modom. the router only uses ethernet cables? Under network connections under LAN connection i do see 1394 net adapter connected, when i try to repair it says ICP/IP is not enabled? Is this my ethernet high speed connection? When i plug into the USB another pic pops up under LAN and says cable modem connected - which works fine. Sorry if this is a little confusing. I have a dell 8200, and the network ethernet port on the left side is not working at all, the port has a line with 3 squares on it. 
Thanks
Frank


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Your hardwired network adapter got zapped......seen it dozens of times in storms.....need to relace the card in your machine. If it's a laptop, you can get a PC card with a network cable port.


----------



## frank1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for the response, how do go about buying that? Iam not sure what to buy or where to buy it. how do i know the exact part number?
Frank


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You should be able to buy a new NIC and slip it into a free expansion slot.


----------



## frank1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

I dont know what a NIC is and where to slip it! I know very little computer lingo, iam a car guy. I dont know what to buy at all.
Thanks
frank


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Go to a computer store and ask for a PCI network adapter. They are relatively easy to install inside the case (with the power OFF).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

frank1966 said:


> I dont know what a NIC is and where to slip it! I know very little computer lingo, iam a car guy. I dont know what to buy at all.
> Thanks
> frank


Car guy to Car Guy Looks like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127171


----------



## frank1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wrench97, thanks for that link, i dont understand a word on that page, thats what i need? is that specific for a dell 8200 laptop? I rather read a Haynes manual!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

There are cards you can slip into the side of your laptop that will give you a new working ethernet port. Check out Amazon.com and PriceWatch.com for "PCMCIA Ethernet Card"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

frank1966 said:


> Wrench97, thanks for that link, i dont understand a word on that page, thats what i need? is that specific for a dell 8200 laptop? I rather read a Haynes manual!



No Sorry I wasn't thinking laptop you will need a Slot card I'll look at your specs on the Dell site and get back to you with the right card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What you need is a PCMIA Card it slides into a slot on the right side near the rear.
Or it looks like you have a built in wireless card you could go with a wireless router and use it wireless instead of wired. Here is a link to a PCMIA wired ether net card so you know what it looks like.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127111


----------

